# Multifamily service calculation



## reggieelectric (Jun 4, 2018)

So I am in the process of bidding out a 3 family in massachusetts, boston area, and I don't do residential all of the time. Ive done my service calculation for the units, and they will draw max 75 amps, but I know that isn't the case all of the time. Anyways, I figured each unit will have a 100 Amp panel, and for the House panel I was going to install a 60 panel for common areas and outdoor lighting and power. For the meter bank and service drop, do I add up the combined service calculations to get the wire size? or is there a specific calculation I need to use. I have looked endlessly at the code and cannot find the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Did you take any future air conditioning loads into consideration?


----------



## reggieelectric (Jun 4, 2018)

Yes, I factored in the A/C condensers. There will be a 2 ton condenser for each unit.


----------

